# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  سلطان بن سلمان يدشن برنامج «ابتسامتهم بيدك» للمعاقين

## عفاف الهدى

سلطان بن سلمان يدشن برنامج «ابتسامتهم بيدك» للمعاقين
   سلمان الشريف –الرياض
رعى صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير سلطان بن سلمان بن عبد العزيز رئيس  مجلس إدارة جمعية الأطفال المعوقين أمس توقيع اتفاقية تعاون بين الجمعية وشركة  المنتجات الحديثة تتضمن التزام الشركة بتقديم دعم مالي قدره مليون ونصف المليون  ريال سنوياً تخصص لتمويل برامج الرعاية العلاجية والتأهيلية المساندة التي تقدمها  مراكز الجمعية في عدد من مناطق المملكة، وذلك ضمن برنامج " ابتسامتهم  بيدك".
وقام أسامة أبو داوود رئيس مجلس إدارة شركة المنتجات الحديثة بتوقيع  الاتفاقية التي تتضمن تبني الشركة لمبادرة توفير التسهيلات المكانية المناسبة لحركة  الأطفال المعوقين بما يتلاءم مع ظروف إعاقتهم وما يستخدمونه من معدات ووسائل  مساعدة. وأعرب صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير سلطان بن سلمان عن تقديره وامتنانه لمبادرة  شركة المنتجات الحديثة بتمويل برامج الرعاية الطبية المساندة التي تقدمها الجمعية،  مشيراً إلى أن ذلك الاختيار يجسد تفاعلاً متميزاً مع احتياجات هؤلاء الأطفال،  وإدراكا من المسئولين بالشركة لأهمية برامج التأهيل في الاندماج في المجتمع. وأكد  سموه على أن مؤسسات القطاع الخاص السعودية باتت نموذجاً للعمل المبادراتي  الاجتماعي، وصورة تتسم بالتنوع والتوسع والدراسة الجادة لأولويات احتياجات المجتمع،  ووصف سموه تلك المساهمات بأنها "صورة رائعة من صور الانتماء والمسئولية.
وأشار  سموه إلي برنامج التعاون مع شركة المنتجات الحديثة يسعى أيضاً إلى تنمية الوعي  العام بقضية الإعاقة وأهمية توفير التسهيلات للمعوقين وذلك من خلال استثمار قنوات  الشركة وقاعدتها الجماهيرية من المستهلكين.

----------

فرح (11-08-2010)

----------


## فرح

هـــــــــدى حبيبتي 
مشكووووره عطااااءك بلاحدووووود
جل شكري وامتناااااني ياااقلبي 
يعطيك العااافيه 
وقضى ربي حوااائجك بحق الآل الهدااااة
لكِ تحياااتي..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ياهلا فيش ام حموز

شكرا لتواجدش هني

----------

